# Anxiety & Nutrition



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 22, 2005)

*I just want to say that Im not sure if ANY of the following is correct or true. Its of course, up to you to decide what you do with this information. But I DID find this interesting!* 

What we put in our body can have a direct impact on how we feel physically and emotionally. It is important to be aware of what you are putting in your body and how some foods could actually be increasing your experience of anxiety - especially if you are a sensitive person. Some of the anxiety your experience may actually be due to particular stimulants your are consuming, or deficiencies in particular vitamins and minerals. The following information is extremely important in your overall recovery program from anxiety. Think about your lifestyle and what you may be doing that could be exasberating your anxiety. Bourne,E.J. in his book 'The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook',( 1995), outlines how stimulants, salt, preservatives, hormones in meat, and sweet refined foods can potentially exasperate your anxiety.

*STIMULANTS*​

*Caffeine* – coffee, tea, alcohol, coke as they stimulate an adrenal response in your body, which can provoke anxiety, nervousness and insomnia to name a few side effects. They also deplete the body of necessary vitamins and minerals that help balance our mood and nervous system. Recommended dosage – less than 100mg per day (one cup of percolated coffee or two diet cola beverages per day. Less than 50mg per day is preferable.
*Nicotine* – this is as strong as caffeine – it stimulates increased physiological arousal, vasoconstriction and makes your heart work harder. Smokers tend to be more anxious than non-smokers and tend to sleep less well than non-smokers
*Stimulant Drugs* – beware of prescription drugs that contain caffeine and amphetamines, and recreational drugs such as cocaine that increase levels of anxiety and panic attacks in people using them.
*SALT*​
Salt depletes the body of potassium, a mineral important to the proper functioning of the nervous system. Salt raises blood pressure that in turn puts a strain on the heart and arteries and hastens arteriolosclerosis. Recommended dosage – do not excess 1gm of salt per day.

*PRESERVATIVES*​
There are over 5000 chemical additives in commercial food processing. Our bodies are not equipped to handle these, and little is known about long term biological effects. Try and eat whole unprocessed foods as much as possible. Try to purchase vegetables and fruit that haven’t been treated with pesticides (organically grown).

*HORMONES IN MEAT*​
Most commercially forms of meat have been fed hormones to promote fast weight gain and growth. One hormone diethylstilbestrol (DES) has been implicated in the development of breast cancer and fibroid tumors. Try to replace red meat, pork and poultry with organically raised beef, poultry and fish such as cod, salmon, snapper, sole, trout.

*SWEET REFINED FOODS*​
Avoid all sweet refined foods as these affect the blood sugar that can lead to anxiety and mood swings and also affects how the brain functions.

Ref: Bourne,E.J.,(1995) 'The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook, p.333 -337 passim.

Janet Schloss, a qualified Naturopath and Nutritionist from Brisbane, Australia suggests how MSG, food allergies, stressful eating habits and deficiencies in particular vitamins and minerals can also exasperate your anxiety, as well as how soda water and particular foods can help. 

*MSG*​
MSG from Chinese takeaway should be avoided as it can have a major irritating effect on the nervous system producing the following: headaches, tingling, numbness and chest pains.

*DRINK SODA WATER*​
Soda water increases the levels of carbon dioxide that helps the body to become balanced when someone is hyperventilating. Soda water also decreases smooth muscle contractions and dilates blood vessels, which allows blood to flow easily around the body.

*FOOD ALLERGIES*​
Be aware to check for food allergies as they can be one of the main causes of many mental and emotional problems.

*Food to eat to reduce anxiety and maintain calm state*​ 
Wholegrain cerealsStone fruitCeleryPaw pawBeetrootSpinachOnionsBrewers yeastCarrotsWheat germMolassesFishAvocadoEggsAsparagusGarlic

*STRESSFUL EATING HABITS*​
Stress and anxiety can be aggravated not only by what you eat, but the way you eat. Any of the following habits can aggravate your daily level of stress:

Eating too fast or on the run
Not chewing food at least 15-20 times per mouthful
Eating too much to the point of feeling stuffed or bloated
Drinking too much fluid with a meal which can dilute stomach acid and digestive enzymes (one cup with a meal is sufficient)
These behaviours put strain on your stomach and intestines in their attempt to properly digest and assimilate food. This increases stress in two ways:

Directly through indigestion, bloating, and cramping.
Indirectly through malabsorption of essential nutrients.
*NUTRIENTS*​
There are specific nutrients which can decrease anxiety. These include:






*Magnesium* – aids with muscle relaxation, maintenance of the heart muscle, neuromuscular transmission and widening of the blood vessels. A deficiency of magnesium can cause:

Agitation
Anxiety
Behavioural disturbances
Confusion
Cold hands and feet
Depression
Insomnia
Restlessness




*B Complex Vitamins* – these are the spark plugs for our body. They help provide energy by acting with enzymes to convert major nutrients such as carbohydrates to energy forms. They are important for the normal function of the nervous system and are helpful in bringing relaxation or energy to individuals who are stressed or fatigued. A deficiency of certain B vitamins will cause:

Fatigue
Irritability
Nervousness
Depression
Insomnia
Loss of appetite




*Calcium* – works with maintenance of electrolyte balance, muscle contractions, nerve transmission, regulation of cell division, hormone secretion and bone and teeth formation. A deficiency can cause:

Agitation
Depression
Heart palpitations
Insomnia
Irritability
The information in this second part of *Nutrition* has been provided by Janet Schloss, a qualified Naturopath and Nutritionist from Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## mish (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting this, DS. Lots of valid/good info here. My dad (who passed on), was a firm believer in vitamins & he was also a vegetarian later on in life. A stressful lifestyle, bad eating habits, smoking & drinking to excess will take its toll. We think we're immortal when we're in our twenties, & don't pay attention to what our bodies are telling us. Felt the best when I was taking vitamins & eating healthier. Thanks for reminding me to get back to a healthier regimen. Oh, B complex is very helpful.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 23, 2005)

*Deadly Sushi*

Happy to see you are interested in health.  I guess you are young man and will do you wonders to remain on right path.  Too many people have neglected the main fact about the diet they have.  Always the topic is obesity and what affects our heath.  Everyday struggle to maintain healthy lifestyle.  If you ever heard of Jack LaLanne that man in his 90's and still able to walk and think and many other gifts that were given to him.  Thank you for your time passing this on to us.  I surely will keep this with many other info that was given on this site.  It always helps to read things over and over and if I could memorize.  Thank you and keep on keepin' on.


----------



## thier1754 (May 23, 2005)

I think a lot of it is true and valuable.  We could all benefit from eating better and taking better care of ourselves.  Caffeine is my problem, along with sugar...


----------



## mudbug (May 23, 2005)

Moved to health, nutrition, and special diets


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 25, 2005)

i was wondering where this thread went to!


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2005)

I suffer from arthritis, degenerative disc disease, and periphreal neuropathy, and I can tell you that the above information is valid. I have found that watching my diet makes a tremendous difference in how I feel. 
Not that I don't treat myself to a home grilled cheeseburger now and then...but I eat mostly poultry, fish and venison, take the B complex vitamins, soak in Epsom salts, drink plenty of skim milk and avoid sugar. 
Now, if I would just quit smoking...


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 26, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I suffer from arthritis, degenerative disc disease, and periphreal neuropathy, and I can tell you that the above information is valid. I have found that watching my diet makes a tremendous difference in how I feel.
> Not that I don't treat myself to a home grilled cheeseburger now and then...but I eat mostly poultry, fish and venison, take the B complex vitamins, soak in Epsom salts, drink plenty of skim milk and avoid sugar.
> Now, if I would just quit smoking...



Hang in there, you are trying to stay on the right road as we all are.  My weakness is drinking wine while cooking.  They say that isn't good either.  I think it calms me down to the point where I relax and don't worry about the time.  We all have our little demons that we don't like.  My friend has smoked since she was 12 and can't quit.  Your mind tells you it is wrong but your body tells you I want it.  You are doing what you can and i commend you for it.


----------



## mish (May 26, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I suffer from arthritis, degenerative disc disease, and periphreal neuropathy, and I can tell you that the above information is valid. I have found that watching my diet makes a tremendous difference in how I feel.
> Not that I don't treat myself to a home grilled cheeseburger now and then...but I eat mostly poultry, fish and venison, take the B complex vitamins, soak in Epsom salts, drink plenty of skim milk and avoid sugar.
> Now, if I would just quit smoking...


 
I hear ya about the smoking, Constance. I'm working on one vice at a time  Here's some info on the B's. (Good reading.)

Not sure if it's for you, but I try to remember to take *SUBLINGUAL* B-12. You put it *under your tongue* to dissolve. It's not cheap. Best bet is to find it in a health food/vitamin store (where all the big body builders are usually hanging out). Mine are about 500 mcg. Paid about $18 for just about a handful. This looks like a great deal for 1000 mcg, but don't know if I'd buy them on the net.

http://www.vitab12.com/main.html


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for the support, friends. I guess the thing I'm proudest of is that I'm getting by without any barbituate pain killers. 
 
And sometimes, you just have to be tougher than it.

By the way, ItK...I enjoy drinking a few Bud Lites while I'm cooking.  What is life worth, if we can't have a little fun?

I've learned to adjust...My kitchen is very small and compact, and I have a stool so I can sit down to do a lot of my work. I've had to learn to give myself a lot more time and take more shortcuts than I used to (I never dreamed I'd feed my family a canned bisquit), but I still am able to do a lot of cooking.
My husband also likes to cook and his his particular specialties, some of which I've posted here. He also pitches in and helps me with some of the heavier stuff.

And I can still put on a good dinner or party, even if it takes me all week.

By the way, Mish, my beloved old doctor, who has since passed, used to give me B12 shots. I bookmarked that site, and will check into it. TY!


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

good for you for getting by without painkillers, constance. 
my doctors have had me on Morphine and Oxycontin for feeding tube pain and they just made me loopy. not pleasant.
i flushed the oxycontin after awhile.
i take B-12. not sure why doc has me on it, though. it's not sublingual, just swallowable pills.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 29, 2005)

*Constance*

I bought some BUD LIGHT and thought of you.  See what happens.  If it helps I will alternate between wine and Bud Light.  Your comment about 'little fun' got me.  Thanks.  When I have to prepare meal that is often eaten within period of 10 mintues, it is justified.  I remember working at brewery and being able to drink while working.  Was that not a hoot.  Those days are gone and most of the people I worked with and had fun with are too.  Now they can't drink and seems like most of the 'fun' is gone too.  Glad I worked there when I did.  Memories are something they can't take away.  Thanks Constance, here's one to you.


----------



## Constance (May 30, 2005)

And to you, my friend.


----------

